# 17 remington



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Been fine tuning my 17 rem T/C Encore---its been putting them into same hole at 50 yds----so had a chance to shoot at 200yds a couple of weeks ago---guessed the group at around 1 1/2" --today at camp picked the target up than measured when I got home---I was off a bit here's a pic--I like my hand load :look: ---now to teek it-----sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dang !! Nice shooting Skip !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet! coyotes will hate it!

Steve


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Good shooting, Skip!!!!! Have u chronied that .17 Rem??? Kinda curious on the velocity--gotta be close to 4000fps.. :smile:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP! Scotty--------3962 fps at 12 feet---------could get her to go pass 4000 but i backed off---it puts them in the same hole at 50 yds every time :biggrin: -------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work skip!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats some might fine shoot.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like you've found *the *load, Skip. Not much room for tweaking, there.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy crap ! Nice shooting and nice rig bud


----------

